# Posing



## Johnny bravo (Nov 1, 2005)

I would like to enter my first bodybuilding comp as a novice but I don't know how to pose below is a list of the poses that I must do in the comp has anyone got any pictures they can post showing examples of these individual poses.

* NOTE: At most qualifying shows there will be ONE Intermediate class and ONE Senior class only, although competitors from BOTH weight class and age classes will be invited.

*COMPULSARY POSES* 1. Front Double Biceps

2. Front Lat Spread*.

3. Side Chest.

4. Back Double Biceps.

5. Back Lat Spread*.

6. Side Triceps

7. Abdominals and Thighs.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

have a look at this mate

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/posing.htm


----------



## Johnny bravo (Nov 1, 2005)

Good site mate thanks a lot i will make a note of that.

Looks like I've got a lot of work to I got to lose loads of weight and start practicing the poses just to get them perfect

cheers lee


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey mate if you want some help on posing I can help you out.

I won best poser at the EFBB SOuth Coast 2 years ago. (cue silly comments from DB, Govier, Scarb and Raikey)

If you're around bristol anytime let me know I'll give you some personal tuition.


----------



## Johnny bravo (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks a lot tom thats very kind of you


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey Jonny!

be careful mate....

when Tom comes in from behind to "adjust your shoulders for the rear lat-spread"....

still ,! i enjoyed my session in Bristol,....

but i,m still a bit unsure about Toms theory that, ....

to get the best out of a posing practice session, you BOTH have to be naked and oiled up,

and with all that oil on , it makes it really difficult to stand in Toms paddling pool too, .....i kept falling over!!!.......then Tom would fall on top of me!!!!.....

oh how we laughed..!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think that was one of your wet dreams Raikey. 

Silly Fool:tongue10:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ooops! oh yeah !

didnt realise i'd said all that out aloud,


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

8. Most Muscular

In all honesty, although it looks easy to get on stage in pants and do 'I'm a little tea pot", it is NOT that simple. All the training and diet and being in the best shape in your life can be for nought if your posing is RUBBISH.

Good posing can hide weak body parts as well.

So Raikey, what is up with all the homoerotica? Did Amsterdamage and the Waarmostraat with all the gay bars get to you mate?

Respect

x

x

x

T


----------

